# [discussione]E' importante l'educazione nel forum?

## nick_spacca

[piccolo sfogo] Da completo ignorante di sistemi bi/tri/penta-processori ed in generale di tutti i vari sistemi informatici di questo mondo, devo constatare che in questo forum la gente, sempre + spesso, si sente in qualche modo dotata di intelletto "superiore", e mostra una spocchia che (non me ne vogliano i seguaci di una distro che stimo molto) finora avevo notato solo in qualche forum Debian...con questo non voglio animare alcun tipo di flame, semmai un pò di umiltà, cercando di comprendere che qualcuno potrebbe rimanerci male trovando risposte che in alcuni casi sono superflue, anche se si è detta una cazzata enorme...tutto questo ovviamente IMO [passo e chiudo]

EDIT Cazzantonio ----- Thread splittato da qua 

Dividere carico sulle CPU

Visto che la discussione è diventata lunga

----------

## Nuitari

[ot]

senza voler offendere nessuno, mi trovo daccordo con nick_spacca.Credo che anche di fronte alle domande piu stupide bisognerebbe mettersi nei panni dell'utente niubbo (come me daltronde) che magari fa la domanda con ingenuita' e non conoscendo per nulla le tematiche che vi sono sotto. Credo che questo sia il caso di Kattivo, ha visto una funzione in windows e, credendo che associare un processo ad un processore particolare sia la soluzione piu adeguata, ha posto la domanda, ignorante del fatto che i sistemi multiprocessore hanno particolari politiche di scheduling dei processi.

Secondo me una risposta giusta sarebbe stata: vedi Kattivo, lo scheduling dei processi lo gestisce gia' di per se il kernel di linux. Allocare un processo ad un singolo processore anche se a prima vista puo' sembrare la cosa migliore, probabilmente non lo e', quindi lascia che sia il kernel a fare questo in quanto ha gia' incorporate politiche di scheduling piu' o meno complesse che permettono di avere sicuramente risultati migliori di quelli che potrebbe fare un neofita dell'argomento. In caso contrario ci sono delle api speciali se proprio vuoi provare, ma non e' consigliato.

chiedo ancora scusa per l'ot, ho voluto dire la mia opinione perche' spesso mi son trovato anche io nelle stesse situazioni. Daltronde non si nasce imparati, ma essere aiutati da gente disponibile aiuta ad apprendere molto piu facilmente  :Smile: 

Che ne dite se trasformiamo il thread in uno sullo scheduling dei sistemi multiprocessore?

saluti  :Smile: 

----------

## xdarma

[gentlemen, start your flame]

@nick_spacca

@nuitari

- il forum non è un call-center, non aspettatevi risposte garbate perchè nessuno è costretto per contratto ad essere gentile

- kattivo ha inviato oltre 240 messaggi, non può essere considerato un newbies

- quando vi capiterà di usare un computer multiprocessore per uso desktop (vedi rippaggio e codifica dvd) vi accorgerete che la maggior parte dei programmi che lanciate gira su un solo processore, quindi nella maggior parte dei casi vi rimangono sempre gli altri processori a disposizione per fare altro (cfr. kattivo: quello che volevo fare è: tipo per decodificare un dvd, farli fare tutto il lavoro a un solo processore...cosi posso utilizzare l'altra cpu per l'uso....)

- se dopo aver speso una bella sommetta in multiprocessore, non ti sei ancora accorto dei vantaggi/svantaggi di tale sistema o sei rinkoglionito o sei fiketto, credo sia peggiore la prima ipotesi...

- per quanto riguarda la spocchia, beh, anche i santi si incazzano  :-)

xdarma

p.s.

ho appena kambiato marmitta al quadriprocessore, fikata! adesso quando lancio una kompilazione, impenna!

mi sento kome Valentino Torvalds!

p.p.s.

ma digitalsnc è un sito commerciale, metterlo nella firma non è spam?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ragazzi qua mi tocca rispondere

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> - il forum non è un call-center, non aspettatevi risposte garbate perchè nessuno è costretto per contratto ad essere gentile

 

Qua ti do ragione solo in parte.. il forum non e' un call-center e qua mi fermo. Si io mi aspetto che tutti diano risposte garbate e intelligenti cosa che in questo thread ho visto poco, se ti disturba l'argomento puoi anche non rispondere alla domanda nessuno ti obbliga e se lo fai allora lo fai portando rispetto e in modo garbato.

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> - kattivo ha inviato oltre 240 messaggi, non può essere considerato un newbies

 

E ci risiamo, ma che vuole dire quel numero???? Io ne ho oltre 10000 e imparo sempre nuove cose da questo forum e se imparare vuol dire noob allora anche io lo sono.

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> - quando vi capiterà di usare un computer multiprocessore per uso desktop (vedi rippaggio e codifica dvd) vi accorgerete che la maggior parte dei programmi che lanciate gira su un solo processore, quindi nella maggior parte dei casi vi rimangono sempre gli altri processori a disposizione per fare altro (cfr. kattivo: quello che volevo fare è: tipo per decodificare un dvd, farli fare tutto il lavoro a un solo processore...cosi posso utilizzare l'altra cpu per l'uso....)

 

Ecco e visto che tu hai piu esperienza degli altri dare una risposta piu' garbata ti secca? Se si allora come gia' detto nessuno ti obbliga a rispondere.

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> - se dopo aver speso una bella sommetta in multiprocessore, non ti sei ancora accorto dei vantaggi/svantaggi di tale sistema o sei rinkoglionito o sei fiketto, credo sia peggiore la prima ipotesi...

 

Questa potevi solo risparmiartela.

kattivo non mi pare che abbia fatto una domanda da call-center quindi il comportamento di certi non e' giustificato in nessun modo. Ripeto per la terza volta NON siete obbligati a rispondere e soprattutto risparmiate di farlo se intendete farlo con certi toni.

----------

## RexRocker

mi inchino di fronte a fedeli!!!

leggendo questo post mi sembrava di essere agli inizi della mai "carriera" con linux dove per sfiga finivo su #linux-it e tutti i suoi utenti debian spocchiosi come non mai...

Qui è sempre stato diverso e giustamente: se vi sta sulle palle una domanda semplicemente ignoratela, risparmiate pure tempo no?

ciao

Rex

----------

## emix

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> ...tutto

 

Non posso che essere completamente d'accordo. Visto che non si è obbligati a rispondere si possono semplicemente ignorare i topic a cui non si è interessati o che si considerano "inutili".

P.S. ciao fedeliallalinea  :Wink:  è da un po' che non ci si sente.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

tralasciando i cazziatoni, per i quali ci sono i mod, chiederei a tutti, di ricordarsi che fino a poco tempo fa, se chiedevi in giro riguardo le comunità di utenti linux in generale, c'era un coro di "quelli di gentoo a differenza degli altri, son gentili e skillati". Ora io non vorrei che questo parere cambiasse per colpa di una gentilezza latitante. Dove sta scritto che chi usa gentoo deve avere una laurea in informatica o deve conoscere il funzionamento dello scheduler ed altre caratteristiche viscerali di linux? Da nessuna parte. Uno può anche usare linux perchè ne apprezza la filosofia ed è affascinato dalla semplicità di gentoo.

Le persone che oggi appaiono meno preparate, un domani potrebbero essere developer o moderatori di questa comunità. Sta a noi assicurarci un futuro e non farci terra bruciata attorno, con atteggiamenti saccenti e quel RTFM che spesso è più tagliente di una lama.

E giusto per ribadere, se non siete in grado di formulare una risposta educata, evitate di postare: non ve la mica prescritto il dottore. 

Ed evitate di associare al numero di post una qualche valenza, è solo il numero di post e nulla più.

La grandezza di una persona, la si misura dalla sua umiltà.

Concludo suggerendo la lettura di questo 3d sulla lista dei developer gentoo che calza proprio a pennello.

----------

## stefanonafets

C'è da dire una cosa, kattivo poteva rispondersi da solo con una bella ricerchina su google (e magari se cerchi un attimo si wikipedia scopri che c'è un ottimo articolo che tratta lo scheduling delle cpu su vari kernel).

Ciò non giustifica certi comportamenti (qualcuno forse si sente autorizzato per via di TUTTI i post di kattivo, che, per quanto mi ricordo, si trasformano sempre in una sequela di <virgolettoni>insulti</virgolettoni>. C'è modo e modo di far notare la stupidità di una domanda.).

----------

## gutter

Volevo aggiungere solo una cosa a quando detto da fedeliallalinea.

Se qualucuno continua con questi inutili attacchi personali a volte anche offensivi si procederà con il ban incondizionato   :Evil or Very Mad:  .

Regolatevi di conseguenza

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Le persone che oggi appaiono meno preparate, un domani potrebbero essere developer o moderatori di questa comunità.

 

Salvo che per essere moderatori non è necessaria nessuna conoscenza particolare   :Wink:  (solo l'attitudine all'immolazione   :Laughing:  )

Io penso di essere molto più noob (qualunque cosa questa sigla voglia dire... odio le sigle   :Twisted Evil:  ) della stragrande maggioranza degli utenti di questo forum   :Wink:   :Smile: 

Ovviamente mi associo nick_spacca, nuitari, fedeli e tutti gli altri che si sono indignati di fronte ai comportamenti che non voglio citare per l'ennesima volta   :Evil or Very Mad: 

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> C'è da dire una cosa, kattivo poteva rispondersi da solo con una bella ricerchina su google

 

Veramente mi sembra che la domanda di kattivo sia assolutamente pertinente... non mi sembra certo una faq questa e dire "potevi cercare su google" allora vale per tutti i tipi di domade.... siamo qui per dare supporto agli utenti no?   :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

@tutti:

chiedo scusa a tutti se ho dato l'impressione die ssere il tuttosapiente di turno. non era mia intenzione

non mi sono mai tirato indietro quando c'era da aiutare qualcuno, per "niubbo" che fosse, e non ho mai pensato che fosse una colpa, quella di non sapere. anzi, ho trovato molte persone, in questo forum desiderose di apprendere, e questa è una cosa molto bella.

penso però che sia una colpa, e anche grave, quella di non sapere e non volere imparare.

se uno ha voglia di imparare, ed è disposto a fare qualche ricerca, dietro alle indicazioni che gli vengono date, bene... altrimenti, se uno posta solo perché è pigro e non ha voglia di cercare, è un altro conto. allora mi permetto eccome di dire che il forum non è un call-center!!!

il personaggio in questione ha al suo attivo una vasta collezione di interventi del secondo tipo, e ricordo benissimo una volta in cui è stato attaccato da ogni parte e persona, bollato come troll, venditore di acqua calda, ecc... la cosa più assurda è che pretende che le cose funzionino secondo la sua distorta concezione dell'informatica, e che nessuno può permettersi di fargli notare che le cose non funzionano così.

questo per giustificare la mia risposta e quella di chi ha risposto con i miei stessi toni (mi si perdoni se mi permetto di parlare anche per altri).

quindi, per concludere, rinnovo le scuse a chi si fosse sentito offeso (Nuitari, nick_spacca, e chiunque altro), e ripeto che non era quella l'intenzione (non la mia); non sono però disposto ad accettare critiche su quanto ho scritto in risposta a questo thread.

se le intenzioni dei moderatori sono quelle di tutelare le persone che hanno i suddetti assurdi comportamenti, piuttosto di chi si prende la briga di cercare soluzioni per gli altri, basta dirlo... non serviranno ban: la gente si regolerà di conseguenza.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> siamo qui per dare supporto agli utenti no?  

 penso che tu abbia perfettamente ragione, ma se gli utenti fanno domande su argomenti che non conoscono, e si rifiutano di accettare risposte serie, contraddicendo chi ne sa evidentemente più di loro, allora sono proprio queste persone a diventare pesanti da sopportare. si può essere offensivi anche senza scrivere esplicitamente parolacce, non trovi?

saluti a tutti

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> C'è da dire una cosa, kattivo poteva rispondersi da solo con una bella ricerchina su google (e magari se cerchi un attimo si wikipedia scopri che c'è un ottimo articolo che tratta lo scheduling delle cpu su vari kernel).

 appunto

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> Ciò non giustifica certi comportamenti

 mi sono già espresso in merito, comunque, vedi sotto

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> qualcuno forse si sente autorizzato per via di TUTTI i post di kattivo, che, per quanto mi ricordo, si trasformano sempre in una sequela di <virgolettoni>insulti</virgolettoni>

 complimenti, la risposta è giusta!

io però enfatizzerei un po' quella parola... SEMPRE

----------

## Kernel78

@k.gothmog

Io sono uno dei primo a riconoscerti ottime conoscenze informatiche (almeno a confronto delle mie  :Wink:  ) ma a volte diventi facilmente irrascibile e a volte senza motivo; ti ricordo il mio thread "Segnalazione automatica di abusi" dove, prima di capire quale fosse la mia richiesta, avevi già bollato le mie idee con termini non proprio "civili"  :Confused: 

In altri casi condivido anche la tua "indignazione" per chi usa questo forum come un call-center ma non condivido il tuo modo di affrontare la questione, trovo che la maleducazione altrui non giustifichi la propria.

----------

## nick_spacca

Giusto perche sono stato l'artefice didi questa "variazione sul tema" del topic vorrei rispondere a k.gothmog in particolare,ed anche agli altri...

il mio piccolo sfogo di cui sopra è stato una conseguenza NON DI QUESTA DISCUSSIONE IN PARTICOLARE ( per cui magari hai anche ragione, sinceramente non conosco a memoria tutti i mess dell'utente in questione, anzi fino a qualche giorno fa ero piuttosto latitante nel forum...  :Wink:  )ma piuttosto di un andamento generale che ho riscontrato in diverse altre discussioni...e SIA BEN CHIARO, non è rivolto a qualche utente in particolare (per questo ci sono magari i mess privati) ma a tutti...

Capisco anche che qualche persona a volte puo risultare altamente insopportabile, ma in questo caso penso che la cosa migliore sia NON rispondere che rispondere male...se la persona in questione è recidiva, allora si puo eventuamente contattare un MOD per risolvere il problema....

Chiedo scusa per aver causato questo mini-flame, sopporto benissimo lo scherzo e lo sfotto', ma la MALEDUCAZIONE PROPRIO NO...

Con questo spero di non aver + motivo di ripetermi, e scusate ancora se ho causato una distorsione del thread

----------

## Ic3M4n

@tutti: beh secondo me avete torto tutti.   :Laughing: 

chi da una parte chi dall'altra un po' tutti abbiamo fatto qualche cavolata. di sicuro la causa principale di tutto è la mancanza di impegno da parte di chi chiede supporto nel ricercare le informazioni che si necessitano ma postare qui nella speranza che qualcuno abbia la voglia di cercarle al posto suo.

questo logicamente può creare tensioni agli utenti del forum che possono sentirsi presi in giro. logicamente questo non da loro motivo di essere troppo espliciti a mandare a quel paese gli altri.  magari basta il quote o il link alla pagina di man per far rendere l'idea.

infine posso solo associarmi in una frase di k.gothmog che ritengo giusta: *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> se le intenzioni dei moderatori sono quelle di tutelare le persone che hanno i suddetti assurdi comportamenti, piuttosto di chi si prende la briga di cercare soluzioni per gli altri, basta dirlo... non serviranno ban: la gente si regolerà di conseguenza.

 

so che il moderare un forum non è cosa facile, ma purtroppo leggere minacce di ban non è una cosa piacevole, soprattutto per delle sciocchezze che secondo me andrebbero gestite in maniera differente.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

sono d'accordo con ic3m4n... avete torto tutti! E' ovviamente giusto rispondere in modo educato.. ma è anche giusto rimproverare quando si fanno domande troppo banali (anche se in questo caso poteva non esserlo)

Io ho iniziato a capire qualcosa di linux quando all'ennesima domanda un mio amico mi ha cazziato dicendomi:

"Non se più su windows, qua prima di porre qualunque domanda si cerca su google", e dal giorno (sono passati anni..) non ha più risposto a nessuna delle mie domande  :Very Happy: 

Però ho imparato ad usare google..

----------

## makoomba

la domanda stupida può essere semplicemente ignorata.

se un utente pone sempre domande stupide e/o non si degna neanche di lanciare un man (o di usare google), può essere semplicemente ignorato e se a qualcuno sta sulle balle, lo tenga per sè.

dare lezioni di vita/comportamento ad altri, in un forum tecnico come questo, è del tutto fuori luogo.

i posts sono pubblici e vengono letti da un gran numero di utenti, molti dei quali alle prime armi.

chi legge può anche non conoscere il background dell'utente a cui è rivolta una risposta "poco amichevole" e si finisce col dare la sgradevole impressione che, se posti una cazzata, qui ti si fa il mazzo tanto (verbalmente parlando).

concordo con gutter, l'attacco personale non è mai giustificato. punto.

se proprio rode, ci sono i PM.

----------

## earcar

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> *

 

Quotissimo

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> il personaggio in questione ha al suo attivo una vasta collezione di interventi del secondo tipo, e ricordo benissimo una volta in cui è stato attaccato da ogni parte e persona, bollato come troll, venditore di acqua calda, ecc... 

 

Questo non giustifica comunque il tuo (vostro) comportamento...

Nessuno è obbligato a rispondere ad un thread che non gli piace... se addirittura ritiene che violi le linee guida allora lo segnali ai moderatori che provvederanno...   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> se le intenzioni dei moderatori sono quelle di tutelare le persone che hanno i suddetti assurdi comportamenti, piuttosto di chi si prende la briga di cercare soluzioni per gli altri, basta dirlo... non serviranno ban: la gente si regolerà di conseguenza.

 

Le intenzioni dei moderatori sono quelle di mantenere la discussione civile e ordinata, oltre che mantenere tutto il forum civile e ordinato per garantire la migliore fruizione da parte di TUTTI gli utenti. 

Non spetta a me giudicare chicchessia finché rispetta le linee guida...   :Rolling Eyes:  i moderatori non svolgono il ruolo di guide morali... ripeto: se non ti piace un thread basta non rispondere. Se tutti lo facessero nessuno posterebbe thread inutili o comunque questi sparirebbero velocemente dalla prima pagina   :Wink: 

Che cosa vorresti che i mod decidessero arbitrariamente quali post sono "degni" e quali invece censurare?

In ogni caso voglio chiarire che non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che questo forum sia per "esperti"... anzi... essendo un forum di supporto è normale che la maggior parte dei post  siano domande da "novizio".

Se uno posta domande "eccessivamente" banali siete autorizzati ad invitare (gentilmente) l'utente in questione a leggersi le guide... la domanda di questo thread non mi sembra di questo tipo.

In ogni caso non siete atorizzati in nessun caso ad essere scortesi con gli utenti   :Evil or Very Mad: 

 *Quote:*   

> si può essere offensivi anche senza scrivere esplicitamente parolacce, non trovi?

 

Si e ti riesce benissimo   :Wink: 

A parte gli scherzi... se pure ti senti offeso non sei autorizzato ad offendere a tua volta...

Mi sembra che questa norma sia alla base della convivenza civile non trovi?   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> so che il moderare un forum non è cosa facile, ma purtroppo leggere minacce di ban non è una cosa piacevole, soprattutto per delle sciocchezze che secondo me andrebbero gestite in maniera differente.

 

Le linee guida stabiliscono chiaramente che non si deve offendere direttamente gli altri utenti... che io sappia uno dei pochissimi modi per venire bannati in questo forum (per il resto decisamente liberale) è usare parolacce dirette a qualcuno e in questo thread è stato dato di rincoglionito e di pischello... ora la seconda non è sicuramente un complimento ma forse non un'offesa gravissima... la prima lo è certamente...

Stai sicuro che se anche io mandassi "a fanculo" un utente verrei bannato nel tempo necessario a far arrivare la notizia agli admin...

Questa regola vale nel foum internazionale e viene applicata in modo quasi maniacale... purtroppo non sono io direttamente che decido su questi casi ma gli admin... io svolgo il moderatore di un forum che aveva delle regole scritte ben prima che arrivassi è il mio compito (oddio detto così mi sento dred   :Laughing:  ) è farle rispettare... Dimmi una sola ragione per la quale dovrei non applicare qua una regola che vale in tutto il resto del forum gentoo?

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> Chiedo scusa per aver causato questo mini-flame, sopporto benissimo lo scherzo e lo sfotto', ma la MALEDUCAZIONE PROPRIO NO...

 

Grande nick lo sai che quando ti incazzi sembri proprio cattivo?   :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

P.S. ovviamente sono perfettamente daccordo con te   :Wink: 

----------

## Nuitari

rispondo solo per dire che da parte mia e' tutto apposto, non ho certamente nessun attrito con nessuno di voi, e mi scuso se il mio tono puo' essere sembrato cattivo. Credo comunque che le cose si siano chiarite da sole, quindi direi che e' tutto appostissimo  :Smile: 

Vorrei anche fare un complimento a tutti voi e ai moderatori: devo ammettere che tra tutti i forum che frequento (e sono una decina almeno), quello di gentoo e' esemplare in quanto a ordine, atteggiamenti degli utenti e informazioni. Con la vostra professionalita', conoscenze e disponibilita' (e parlo sia ai moderatori ma sopratutto agli utenti che si prestano a rispondere a tutte le domande)avete creato un vero supporto utilissimo (almeno per me  :Very Happy: )

ciao!

ale

----------

## Cazzantonio

Già che si parlava di ordine nel forum ne approfitto per splittare questa discussione che ormai ha deviato ampliamente dal thread originario

Thread splittato da qui

Dividere carico sulle CPU

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> la domanda stupida può essere semplicemente ignorata.
> 
> se un utente pone sempre domande stupide e/o non si degna neanche di lanciare un man (o di usare google), può essere semplicemente ignorato e se a qualcuno sta sulle balle, lo tenga per sè.
> 
> dare lezioni di vita/comportamento ad altri, in un forum tecnico come questo, è del tutto fuori luogo.
> ...

 

Beh dire a qualcuno di leggere il man (soprattutto per problemi banali) non la ritengo una lezione di vita ma un semplice consiglio che sicuramente non fa mai male

Ovvio che glielo si dice con le dovute maniere e non con un "brutto p1rla leggiti il man prima di postare ste str0nz4t3"

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> Beh dire a qualcuno di leggere il man (soprattutto per problemi banali) non la ritengo una lezione di vita ma un semplice consiglio che sicuramente non fa mai male
> 
> Ovvio che glielo si dice con le dovute maniere e non con un "brutto p1rla leggiti il man prima di postare ste str0nz4t3"

 

Quindi in pratica stiamo tutti dicendo la stessa cosa... l'importante è mantenere delle maniere civili   :Wink: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

esatto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## =DvD=

Mi butto nel dibattito anche io con una considerazione:

Può essere che kattivo susciti antipatia in alcuni utenti per la firma che fa molto "sborone", e per il nick con la 'k'?

Io leggendo delle risposte ho percepito questo, ho letto molte volte il concetto del fighetto et similia...

Preciso: non condivido*, ma è una cosa che ho notato.

*: non condivido del tutto, sopratutto perchè non si può giudicare qualcuno da un forum.

    O forse non si può giudicare qualcuno e basta. O forse si deve, non lo so, non io non ora non quà =D

Con umiltà

----------

## xdarma

[Saigon era Disneyland a confronto]

è una questione di qualità o una formalità?

Per me, k.gothmog e altri è una questione di qualità: kattivo non si rende conto che i kernel smp assegnano autonomamente processi e threads al processore più libero al momento, senza necessità di intervento esterno. Questo succede ogni maledetta volta che un processo/thread parte su una macchina smp. Se ne hai una per le mani, tale comportamento è auto-evidente. Non è necessaria nessuna FAQ, nessuna ricerca su google: è davanti ai tuoi occhi, sotto le tue dita. Gentoo e linux hanno bisogno di "massa", ma di gente in gamba: milioni di "utonti" producono qualcosa di simile a windows.

Per molti altri (soprattutto moderatori) è una questione di forma: sii educato, e se ti da fastidio qualche post, ignoralo. Bello. Funzionava a meraviglia. Quando c'erano cerri, fedeliallalinea, shev, bsolar ecc. ecc.. Peccato che all'epoca i neofiti-presuntuosi fossero una minoranza del tutto trascurabile. Personalmente sono arrivato a gentoo dopo Mandrake, RedHat e Slackware. Prima di passare armi e bagagli a gentoo c'ho messo parecchio. Ora non è più così. I nuovi arrivati sono neofiti di linux. Non tutti hanno l'umiltà di "far fatica", di cercare da soli la soluzione ai problemi. Linux non è un gioco al quale basta conoscere i cheatcode giusti e se non li sai, basta rompere i maroni al sant'uomo di passaggio. Tanto qui a gentoolandia sono tutti simpatici, in gamba e gentilissimi. Tutti a gentoolandia, evvai.

Non mi interessa infierire su kattivo, ma credo sia un buon esempio di cosa produce il SILENZIO con i neofiti-presuntuosi: 240 post di melassa. Ma no! devi essere gentile e spiegargli tutto! Devi dargli tu stesso il "pesce" oggi, domani e sempre. Non insegnargli a "pescare", magari con una bacchettata quando la pazienza finisce.

Quello che mi ha fatto incaz... pardon, arrabbiare, non è solo l'inutilità del messaggio: è la "genesi", sono i passaggi logici compiuti da kattivo che nel dubbio tra usare "top" e chiedere aiuto a Houston ha lanciato l'allarme immediatamente.

Secondo me non si possono scrivere messaggi a vanvera per ogni cagata. Per carità, anch'io ho scritto le mie belle porcate, ma mi sono contenuto; uso molto di più il motore di ricerca dei forum di gentoo che l'account. E poi il forum è anche mio, se generi un tale "rumore di fondo" da diluire l'utilità del forum m'inc..avolo.

Perchè devo rispettare chi non rispetta il forum?

Regola n°1 "Usate il buon senso". Ma per usarlo bisogna avercelo. E non nasci con il buon senso nel DNA, te lo fai da solo giorno per giorno o te lo insegnano.

Cos'è peggio? Un kattivo che continuerà a scassare i maroni ad libitum o una legnata che forse gli insegnerà ad impegnarsi prima di postare? E magari metterà in allerta anche gli altri neofiti-presuntuosi: occhio ragazzi, non approffittatene troppo... Se sei un neofita che vuole imparare, le strigliate altrui neanche le badi.

Macché, per i formalisti neppure i moderatori possono esprimersi sulla liceità dei singoli post, al forum la sentenza: cagata pazzesca o argomento interessante?. Peccato che cagata dopo cagata gli argomenti interessanti siano quelli che spariscono nel buco nero. Il singolo messaggio può non essere sfacciatamente inutile, ma non esiste un limite alla massa di messaggi senza né capo né coda?

Aggiungo una proposta/provocazione: e se istituiamo una nuova figura di utente speciale? Dopo i dev, mod, bodhisattva... i pitbull. Alla n-esima stupidaggine saltano alla gola dell'incauto. Almeno formalmente la gestione del forum sarebbe salva? :-)

Propongo k.gothmog per la competenza e le indubbie qualità umane...  :-D

Prendere in giro kattivo come fosse un adolescente non credo sia da corte marziale, o incivile, o spocchioso, o maleducato, ecc. ecc. Non mi sembra nemmeno di averlo insultato con parolacce o epiteti. La prossima volta userò la perifrasi "poco presente a te stesso", per non turbare il fluire del forum, vi sembra corretta?

Nella sostanza non cambia nulla, ma scomodare 3 moderatori per poche frasi pepate, tra il serio e il faceto, con tanto di flame-warning...

Suvvia non perdetevi in ciance che avete ben altro da fare.

Concludendo, non siamo tutti d'accordo, non stiamo dicendo tutti la stessa cosa, non siamo tutti cortesi e gentili fino all'autolesionismo.

Se pensate che il mio comportamento sia socialmente controproducente per gentoo e linux: bannatemi.

Bannatemi e tenetevi quelli come kattivo.

E preparatevi: kattivo e i neofiti-presuntuosi sembrano avere una curva di apprendimento molto "piatta", forse vi stancherete di ignorarli, forse vi stancherete del forum italiano di gentoo, forse vi stancherete di fare il moderatore. E tutto prima che qualcuno di loro sia in grado di sostituirvi e restituire le attenzioni che gli avete dedicato.

xdarma

----------

## kueitao

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> O(1)

 

Hehe... Si vede che hai studiato... Poi magari mi spieghi cosa c'entra con l'argomento del thread il fatto che lo scheduler Linux esegue ricerca, selezione e attivazione del prossimo processo da mandare in esecuzione in un tempo indipendente dal numero dei processi in lista di attesa (appunto con un algoritmo O(1))...

Quanta spocchia nei confronti del povero Kattivo e comunque in generale.

Saluti.

PS.: Il caso immaginato da Kattivo non è il migliore degli esempi di un corretto utilizzo della API messe a disposizione dal kernel Linux per intervenire sul comportamento default dello scheduler. In ogni caso gli scrittori del sottosistema "scheduler" hanno messo le suddette API (sched_setaffinity() e diverse altre) a disposizione proprio perché sanno che in certi contesti si deve intervenire da spazio utente per specificare quale set di processori può eseguire un certo processo.

----------

## bandreabis

Dico anche io la mia (esperienza), visto che di domande stupide ne ho fatta qualcuna ultimamente (?!ultimamente?!).

Devo dire che mi avete sempre trattato bene, ho avuto solo una volta un trattamento poco gentile solo da k.* (ahh la privacy   :Laughing:  ) ma sempre nei limiti dell'educazione, e dopo tutto si è (s)chiarito.

Devo dire che non seguo molti forum, e questo è quello che seguo più assiduamente, e mi sono sempre trovato bene ovunque.. qui soprattutto visto che ho modo di rompere spesso le scatole e non ho MAI avuto risposte offensive.

Devo dire che ho scelto la nostra 1/2distro (  :Very Happy:  ) anche per la professionalità e sapienza dei componenti del forum e dei mod. Se hai un problema complesso sei sicuro che se una soluzione esiste la trovi. A volte devo dire che chiedo senza sbattermi troppo in google o sul forum stesso (tranqui non lo faccio spesso, di solito seguo le linee guida).

Volevo soprattutto quotare il mitico fedeliallalinea:

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *xdarma wrote:*   - kattivo ha inviato oltre 240 messaggi, non può essere considerato un newbies E ci risiamo, ma che vuole dire quel numero???? Io ne ho oltre 10000 e imparo sempre nuove cose da questo forum e se imparare vuol dire noob allora anche io lo sono.

 

Io per esempio non mi merito il titolo di guru, titolo dovuto tanto alle domande niubbe e poco alla mia conoscenza di Gentoo o linux in genere.

Ecco i miei 2 cents (bucati), non potrei aggiungere niente di nuovo... io per default quoto fedeli  :Laughing: 

Saluti e prosperità.

Andrea

EDIT: *xdarma wrote:*   

> Aggiungo una proposta/provocazione: e se istituiamo una nuova figura di utente speciale? Dopo i dev, mod, bodhisattva... i pitbull. Alla n-esima stupidaggine saltano alla gola dell'incauto. Almeno formalmente la gestione del forum sarebbe salva? 
> 
> Propongo k.gothmog per la competenza e le indubbie qualità umane...  

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Ferdinando

So che il mio contributo qui è più che mai superfluo, ma una cosa la vorrei dire: dov'è finito il buon vecchio RTFM?  :Razz: 

Non mi riferisco tanto all'affermazione in sé che bastava una ricerchina su google o nel manuale: ricordo che agli inizi il link che mi interessava lo trovavo dopo svariate pagine sul motore di ricerca, e spesso nemmeno lo trovavo. Ora, dopo qualche anno di esperienza, generalmente lo trovo al primo colpo; per cui, cosa costa postare un link (30 secondi al più per trovarlo) e raccomandare caldamente di leggerlo? Se poi il novizio prosegue dando prova di non aver letto la guida, ignorarlo mi sembra opportuno: se fa un up prima di 24 ore sarà cazziato dai moderatori, per cui avrà tutto il tempo per leggerla.

Poi, sul fatto che i nuovi utenti gentoo non provengano da altre distribuzioni e non siano già "educati", io non credo che sia un male; è possibile rimandarli alle linee guida del forum quando sbagliano, e nel contempo approfittare del loro entusiasmo per sostenere questa comunità, senza che le idee acquisite in altre (alcune delle quali come sapete molto "partigiane") possano limitarne la libertà. Inoltre ammiro molto queste persone. Quando io installai dal livecd 1.4 i miei amici mi guardavano come se fossi pazzo, e quando ottenni l'installazione dei miei sogni (kernel compilato a mano, supporto a tutte le periferiche, ecc) non mi facevo la barba da un mese e sembravo davvero un pazzo; c'è anche da dire che nel frattempo lavoravo alla tesina della triennale  :Rolling Eyes:  . Tutto questo nonostante usassi linux da diversi anni: ho imparato più in questi tre anni con gentoo che in tutti gli anni precedenti, e di questo sono grato a questa distribuzione e a questo forum, perché ad esempio nel mio primo post nonostante avessi posto una domanda banale e la cui soluzione avrei potuto benissimo trovare altrove, ed avessi posto ben tre domande insieme, non mi è stata sbattuta la porta in faccia.

Ciao

----------

## makoomba

@xdarma.

per l'ennesima volta, se trovi un post stupido non sei obbligato a rispondere.

non è compito tuo o di k.gothmog o di altri "educare" l'utenza.

i mods fanno un gran lavoro di taglia e cuci e se un 3d viene ignorato, ci mette poco a sparire dalla lista.

Tanto basta ad evitare che il forum si riempia di contenuti inutili.

ci sarà sempre il "post cagata", sfancularne sistematicamente l'autore non risolverà di certo la questione.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Ma no! devi essere gentile e spiegargli tutto!

 

Come gia' detto nessuno ti ha detto che DEVI farlo, NESSUNO. Abbiamo solo dette che se lo VUOI fare lo fai in modo di evitare gli attacchi personali.

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Prendere in giro kattivo come fosse un adolescente non credo sia da corte marziale, o incivile, o spocchioso, o maleducato, ecc. ecc.

 

Che non sia maleducazione ho qualche dubbio.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> è una questione di qualità o una formalità?

 

Messo così il problema sembra una sciocchezza... tuttavia tante volte la forma è legata strettamente alla sostanza, specialmente quando la comunicazione avviene tramite il mezzo scritto, nel quale il tono con cui scriviamo fa fede per la nostra disposizione d'animo.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ora io penso DAVVERO che l'educazione e la cortesia siano SEMPRE fondamentali   :Evil or Very Mad:  ... sono la base del vivere civile   :Rolling Eyes:  . Se ce ne andassimo in giro per stranda mandando a cagare tutti quelli che ci stanno sui maroni sarebbe una società sicuramente più schietta ma certamente invivibile.   :Confused: 

Per esperienza ti dico che ogni volta che uno tratta male un'altro non lo educa, lo irrita solamente e semmai lo irrigidisce sulle sue posizioni (quindi ogni eventuale intervento educativo in questo senso è destinato a fallire se portato avanti con i tuoi metodi).   :Rolling Eyes: 

Inoltre sempre per esperienza ti dico che ogni discussione in cui si inizia a prenderci a male parole o ad usare toni accesi si tramuta in un caos di insulti molto velocemente e nessuno ci capisce più nulla. Il che rende il forum sicuramente inutile.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Se anche ti senti un dio sceso in terra per quanto riguarda Linux sappi che i rapporti umani sono PARECCHIO più importanti... se non hai intenzione di imparare prima di tutto come comportarti correttamente con le altre persone dubito che le tue conoscenze informatiche possano portarti da qualsiasi parte...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ora io non sono ne' tuo padre ne' il tuo educatore quindi lungi da me volerti fare la morale... tuttavia visto che mi tocca il compito di fare da moderatore di questo forum è mio preciso dovere cercare di evitare flame di ogni tipo. Inoltre la suscettibilità verso i post che ritieni inutili è soggettiva, l'irritazione per le tue maniere sgarbate è oggettiva e assolutamente condivisa; pertanto se c'è un comportamento SICURAMENTE da censurare questo è il tuo   :Evil or Very Mad:  ... una volta chiarito questo semmai si portà passare a parlare anche di kattivo e di tutti gli altri utenti che secondo te postano cose inutili.   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> Peccato che all'epoca i neofiti-presuntuosi fossero una minoranza del tutto trascurabile

 

Mi preocupano molto di più i vecchi utenti presuntuosi rispetto ai neofiti (che in quanto neofiti almeno hanno una scusante)

 *Quote:*   

> Non tutti hanno l'umiltà di "far fatica", di cercare da soli la soluzione ai problemi

 

Se tutti usassero correttamente google e la documentazione online non ci sarebbe bisogno dei foum di supporto... Tali forum servono proprio per dare supporto agli utenti alle prime armi.

Richiedere buona volontà da parte degli utenti è una cosa sacrosanta. Pretenderla in modo assoluto, saccente e arrogante come fai te è una cosa troppo antipatica perché possa accettarla. Preferisco rispondere a domande stupide piuttosto che ad un thread di offese.

 *Quote:*   

> basta rompere i maroni al sant'uomo di passaggio

 

Evidentemente non parli di te stesso quando ti riferisci al sant'uomo di passaggio... allora facciamo così:

Il sant'uomo di passaggio essendo santo si imbarca il compito di sopportare gli utenti alle prime armi. Te che santo non sei invece rispondi solo ai thread che sei in grado di sopportare... ok?

 *Quote:*   

> Non mi interessa infierire su kattivo, ma credo sia un buon esempio di cosa produce il SILENZIO con i neofiti-presuntuosi: 240 post di melassa

 

Molti utenti che ora qui sono riconosciuti come "esperti" hanno iniziato come totali neofiti... forse anche te (ah no scusa... te sei nato che già battevi sulla tastiera degli script in phyton...), Cosa sarebbe accaduto se questi utenti fossero stati cazziati appena fatto il primo passo nel mondo linux? Te lo dico io... il 50% di loro sarebbe sicuramente tornato a windows...

Io ritengo che EDUCARE gli utenti sia meglio che PUNIRLI. Un utente punito è un utente scontento e possibilmente incazzato. Un utente educato è uno che potrà in futuro diventare un membro partecipe e produttivo della comunità.

Per citare la tua metafora si insegna a pescare con le buone maniere... non con la pistola spianata.

 *Quote:*   

> Quello che mi ha fatto incaz... pardon, arrabbiare, non è solo l'inutilità del messaggio: è la "genesi", sono i passaggi logici compiuti da kattivo che nel dubbio tra usare "top" e chiedere aiuto a Houston ha lanciato l'allarme immediatamente.

 

Per te sembra ovvio, per lui che è neofita probabilmente no... Comunque posso anche essere daccordo con te che i post di kattivo sono spesso evitabili... c'è probabilmente anche qualche altro utente che ha la tendenza al post facile (una manciata, non di più, almeno quelli abituali), tuttavia la sua colpa (se di colpa si tratta) è sicuramente una colpa minore. Dare di rincoglionito a qualcuno è una OFFESA e come tale un crimine maggiore su questo forum... chiaro il concetto?

 *Quote:*   

> Perchè devo rispettare chi non rispetta il forum?

 

Perché devo rispettare un utente che non rispetta gli altri utenti? Perché non posso offendere un maleducato?

 *Quote:*   

> Regola n°1 "Usate il buon senso". Ma per usarlo bisogna avercelo. E non nasci con il buon senso nel DNA, te lo fai da solo giorno per giorno o te lo insegnano.

 

Sono ottimista che riuscirai a svilupparlo anche te, non ti preoccupare

 *Quote:*   

> Non mi sembra nemmeno di averlo insultato con parolacce o epiteti

 

Ti sembra male

 *Quote:*   

> scomodare 3 moderatori per poche frasi pepate

 

5 moderatori... ne abbiamo discusso anche tra di noi ovviamente... e ache qualche admin se continui su questa strada

 *Quote:*   

> E preparatevi: kattivo e i neofiti-presuntuosi sembrano avere una curva di apprendimento molto "piatta", forse vi stancherete di ignorarli, forse vi stancherete del forum italiano di gentoo, forse vi stancherete di fare il moderatore.

 

Se questo è il destino del forum gentoo lo accetteremo...  quello che non faremo sarà costruire dei campi di concentramento dove isolare tutti gli utenti che non ci piacciono...

Se il destino di un forum è collassare una volta diventato troppo "grosso" pace... se ne rifarà un'altro da capo...

Il forum internazionale funziona con le regole implementate anche nel forum italiano... non vedo perché non possa continuare a funzionare anche quello italiano.

La mossa dei subforum serviva apposta per ridurre la "diluizione" dei post... se non vi basta nemmeno questo non so che altro possiamo fare.

 *Quote:*   

> E tutto prima che qualcuno di loro sia in grado di sostituirvi e restituire le attenzioni che gli avete dedicato.

 

In questo thread ce ne sono diverse di persone che svolgerebbero il lavoro di moderatore molto meglio di me... sono tutte quelle persone che hanno risposto in maniera intelligente, pacata e corretta. Sono le uniche doti per fare il moderatore e sinceramente inizio a dubitare delle mie dopo averti risposto in questo modo...

----------

## makoomba

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> In questo thread ce ne sono diverse di persone che svolgerebbero il lavoro di moderatore molto meglio di me... sono tutte quelle persone che hanno risposto in maniera intelligente, pacata e corretta. Sono le uniche doti per fare il moderatore e sinceramente inizio a dubitare delle mie dopo averti risposto in questo modo...

 

non dubitare.

se proprio devi, magari cambia il nick .... inCazzantonio  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> non dubitare.
> 
> se proprio devi, magari cambia il nick .... inCazzantonio 

 

Ti dirò che in realtà il mio nick non c'entra niente con i cazziatoni (come uno potrebbe pensare   :Laughing:  ) e non mi chiamo nemmeno Antonio (mi chiamo Alessio per la cronaca   :Wink:  ). E' semplicemente il nome del barista di coccobill   :Rolling Eyes:  (sor cazzantonio), fumetto di Jacovitti... Spesso nei fumetti di jacovitti uno qualunque viene definito "un cazzantonio qualsiasi"... 

boh lo uso da tanto tempo che ormai mi sono abituato   :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> infine posso solo associarmi in una frase di k.gothmog che ritengo giusta:
> 
>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   se le intenzioni dei moderatori sono quelle di tutelare le persone che hanno i suddetti assurdi comportamenti, piuttosto di chi si prende la briga di cercare soluzioni per gli altri, basta dirlo... non serviranno ban: la gente si regolerà di conseguenza. 
> 
> so che il moderare un forum non è cosa facile, ma purtroppo leggere minacce di ban non è una cosa piacevole, soprattutto per delle sciocchezze che secondo me andrebbero gestite in maniera differente.

 

Chiariamo un punto.

Le intenzioni dei moderatori sono quelle di tutelare tutti: Giovani virgulti, Navigati hacker e si, anche gli Inguaribili scansafatiche.

Come é possibile fare ciò? Attenendosi alle semplici regolette citate a inizio forum (quell'antipatico post con scritto "Linee Guida"), le quali valgono per tutti.

Se una discussione, utile o inutile che sia, sconfina negli insulti o negli attacchi personali i moderatori prendono provvedimenti. Senza guardare la bellezza dell'avatar, il numero di post o un ipotetico "utiometro" (strumento atto a verificare l' effettiva utilità dell'utente di un forum).

In quanto alle tutele, k.gothmog ricordare cosa succede a chi apre thread dal titolo "La simpatia gratuita di k.gothmog", e dovresti ricordare la chiaccherata che abbiamo fatto. 

Se lo ricordi, convieni con me quando dico che le tue parole sulle "intenzioni dei moderatori" che Ic3M4n ha citato sono una gran vaccata?

----------

## GiRa

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> @tutti:
> 
> il personaggio in questione ha al suo attivo una vasta collezione di interventi del secondo tipo, e ricordo benissimo una volta in cui è stato attaccato da ogni parte e persona, bollato come troll, venditore di acqua calda, ecc... la cosa più assurda è che pretende che le cose funzionino secondo la sua distorta concezione dell'informatica, e che nessuno può permettersi di fargli notare che le cose non funzionano così.
> 
> questo per giustificare la mia risposta e quella di chi ha risposto con i miei stessi toni (mi si perdoni se mi permetto di parlare anche per altri).

 

Quoto per sottolineare che, effettivamente, se si contestualizza con un respiro sufficientemente largo la cosa non si può dire che i membri del forum sono maleducati.

Quello che intendo è che Kattivo ha più e più volte fatto post che contravvenivano alle linee guida in vari sensi e che, quindi,  attirano su di lui una certa rigidità mentale.

Ho sempre ricevuto risposte cortesi ed esaurienti al punto giusto ad ogni mia richiesta, questo penso valga per tutti i partecipanti a questo 3d, e quindi non mi pare che si possa dire che il forum è frequentato da gente maleducata.

Parlando proprio di k.gothmog mi permetto di dire che è molto diretto ma non ha mai dato informazioni fuorvianti od errate, ossia i suoi post hanno contenuto informativo che, alla fine, è proprio quello che si cerca su un forum.

----------

## power83

Io posso solo dire che certi moderatori usano QUASI SEMPRE un tono sgarbato quando devono chiudere/spostare topic o dire di usare la funzione Cerca.....un tono piu' forte di quello militare, e questo mi irrita anche se tale cosa nn e' rivolta a me ma ad altri utenti. Certo capisco lo sbattimento a fare e ripetere sempre le stesse cose, ma del resto se sono "s**glionati" che si dimettano da moderatori...dato ceh nn sembra che abbiamo volgia di farl ma che lo vedano solo come un dovere e non come un piacere come dovrebbe essere.

----------

## Cerberos86

Tristezza... e ad ogni post sempre più tristezza.

Non è assolutamente in tono scherzoso che lo dico, ma vedo il piedistallo che reggeva questo forum sgretolarsi poco a poco.... peccato....  :Sad: 

Ci sono le linee guida per i post, ci sono dei moderatori validissimi, c'è la libertà di un uomo davanti una tastiera....fine.

Un triste saluto a tutti.

(In particolare ai mod, penso che tra un po' dovranno pagarvi...)

----------

## X-Drum

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooook

ho letto tutto il topic adesso posso finalmente vomitare

ed andare a letto.

Un tempo mi chiedevo perche' su questo forum ci fossero piu lurker

che utenti attivi o perche' tanti quit, 

leggendo questo 3d non si fatica a comprenderlo

----------

## Sasdo

 *power83 wrote:*   

> Io posso solo dire che certi moderatori usano QUASI SEMPRE un tono sgarbato quando devono chiudere/spostare topic o dire di usare la funzione Cerca.....un tono piu' forte di quello militare, e questo mi irrita anche se tale cosa nn e' rivolta a me ma ad altri utenti. Certo capisco lo sbattimento a fare e ripetere sempre le stesse cose, ma del resto se sono "s**glionati" che si dimettano da moderatori...dato ceh nn sembra che abbiamo volgia di farl ma che lo vedano solo come un dovere e non come un piacere come dovrebbe essere.

 

secondo me, non è assolutamente vero.

Questo forum vanta moderatori abili, capaci, nonchè umani.

Può capitare che ogni tanto succeda che perdano la pazienza, ma non sempre come dici tu.

Francamente mi irrita di più qualcuno che risponde a un mio post in un modo che mi faccia sembrare un pirla dacchè non so certe cose per lui basilari.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> Un tempo mi chiedevo perche' su questo forum ci fossero piu lurker
> 
> che utenti attivi o perche' tanti quit, 
> 
> leggendo questo 3d non si fatica a comprenderlo

 

Se ci dai le tue impressioni in modo esplicito può essere un contributo alla discussione...

 *power83 wrote:*   

> nn sembra che abbiamo volgia di farl ma che lo vedano solo come un dovere e non come un piacere come dovrebbe essere.

 

Ah perché scusa dove sarebbe il piacere?   :Laughing: 

Se c'è un piacere è un piacere masochistico   :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *X-Drum wrote:*   Un tempo mi chiedevo perche' su questo forum ci fossero piu lurker
> 
> che utenti attivi o perche' tanti quit, 
> 
> leggendo questo 3d non si fatica a comprenderlo 
> ...

 

contribuire? beh _esplicitamente_ parlando, questo è l'ennesimo 3d che tratta

l'ennessima problematica fritta e rifritta, l'unica cosa che emerge da tale 3d

è che certa gente è troppo insofferente || aggressiva || arrogante

nei confronti degli altri utenti e dei mod, la cosa è legittima per carità, 

ognuno ha il suo carattere e vi dicendo ma in questo caso dovrebbe astenersi:

a) dal frequentare i forum

b) dall'effettuare reply

perche' evidentemente non è in grado partecipare serenamente ad un qualsiasi

forum, per i motivi elencati sopra, e questo contribuisce negativamente all'immagine

e al clima di questo forum...

abbastanza esplicito?

cya

----------

## Cazzantonio

si grazie   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ferdinando

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Concludo suggerendo la lettura di questo 3d sulla lista dei developer gentoo che calza proprio a pennello.

 

Perché non fare lo stesso? Cioè le linee guida del buon vecchio bsolar forse ormai non sono più sufficienti (guardando il changelog sembra che la maggior parte delle modifiche sia stata fatta nell'ultimo anno), e si potrebbe proporre uno standard da tenere nel rispondere a domande idiote e/o che violino le linee guida stesse, in modo da preservare il clima generalmente sereno e disponibile del forum stesso.

I miei due centesimi di ecu.

Ciao

----------

## Deus Ex

Mi permetto di dire due piccole paroline, forse un po' OT: sono FIERO di appartenere ad una community in grado di sviscerarsi, anche su problemi non inerenti al topic della stessa, e confrontarsi fino in fondo. 

Vorrei a tal proposito ringraziare e complimentarmi con tutti i mod (che, non dimentichiamoci, potrebbero chiudere o cancellare un post o un topic per loro "sgradito", se volessero), che lasciano ampia libertà di espressione, e gli utenti che sono davvero l'anima di questo forum.

Inoltre quoto l'idea di Ferdinando sulle linee guida, etc.

----------

## Flonaldo

Caspita, solo ora ho letto tutta questa bella discussione sui modi civili di autoregolarsi; L'umiltà in questo forum non è certamente un colonna portante dell autoregolamento che ognuno di noi in modi diversi cerca di darsi per mantenere il forum quanto piu umano possibile! Gli atteggiamenti "spocchiosi"  come li chiamate voi ci sono, ci sono stati e ci saranno sempre; il campo dell informatica è piuttosto particolare; è stracolmo di persone che insuperbiti dalle circostanze si permettono di avere atteggiamente piu che discutibili...di persone cosi questo forum ne è pieno! Alla fine un aiuto superfluo ma dato con sincerità si ricorda di piu e viene apprezzato molto di piu rispetto ad una soluzione  data con superbia! Con questo ho chiuso!

----------

## =DvD=

Bah, in mezzo a tutte queste offese verso i mods vorrei mettere la mia stima per loro e per quello che fanno. E che c@zzo!

Siamo tutti capaci ad essere maleducati e offensivi, se volete vi scrivo otto righe di bestemmie e offese, non ci vuole poi tanto. Poi si che sarei un figo e uno con le palle eh!?

Ci vogliono ma le contropalle a moderare un forum come questo, casomai, giorno dopo giorno...

Cmq come disse qualcuno nei dintorni, non facciamo a gara di intelligenza con chi ne è disarmato.

----------

## codadilupo

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

> si potrebbe proporre uno standard da tenere nel rispondere a domande idiote e/o che violino le linee guida stesse

 

Scusa la franchezza, ma se non siamo un call center, ne' tantomeno un helpdesk, perché mai dovremmo comportarci come se fossimo un call center, oppure un helpdesk ? Le risposte preconfezionate le da chi non ha nessuna intenzione di aiutarti, non certo un forum di supporto.

Coda

----------

## CarloJekko

 *kueitao wrote:*   

>  *CarloJekko wrote:*   O(1) 
> 
> Hehe... Si vede che hai studiato... Poi magari mi spieghi cosa c'entra con l'argomento del thread il fatto che lo scheduler Linux esegue ricerca, selezione e attivazione del prossimo processo da mandare in esecuzione in un tempo indipendente dal numero dei processi in lista di attesa (appunto con un algoritmo O(1))...

 

intendevo dire che dalla versione 2.4 linux usa lo scheduler O(1)

----------

## Ferdinando

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Le risposte preconfezionate le da chi non ha nessuna intenzione di aiutarti, non certo un forum di supporto.

 

E' vero, ma io mi riferivo al caso in cui nessuno ha intenzione di aiutarti, perché hai postato una domanda stupida, mal posta, di dubbia attinenza col forum, in generale contraria alle linee guida: in questi casi la reazione spazientita è più che comprensibile, ma spesso chi ha posto la domanda lo ha fatto in buona fede (vabbè qualche volta lo si fa per pigrizia) e lo sente come un attacco personale, mentre una "risposta preconfezionata" che ti dica gentilmente che la tua domanda è fuori luogo (e perché) e ti punti alla guida/wikipedia/altro forum è in genere più gradita.

In realtà però non intendevo suggerire di compilare un elenco di risposte preconfezionate, quanto più di aggiungere alle linee guida delle regole di comportamento in reazione a post che contravvengano alle linee guida in modo più o meno sensibile; ad esempio per il topic che ha dato origine a questa digressione era sensato limitarsi a postare un link, mentre in casi più gravi è meglio evitare di rispondere e segnalare la cosa ai moderatori (il "cazziatone" da parte di un moderatore è meglio accettato da molti newbies).

Ad ogni modo lo stesso scopo può essere raggiunto anche da topic come questo; per citare qualcuno a caso ultimamente k.gothmog si sta automoderando, ed è arrivato addirittura a dare risposte gentili  :Shocked:  A quanto pare però gli stessi problemi sono stati sollevati in passato, e non appena questa discussione sarà stata dimenticata l'indole di ciascuno tornerà a galla: perciò penso che a meno di rendere questo topic sticky (il che non sarebbe bello considerando il contenuto polemico), sarebbe opportuno che da queste discussioni si partorisse qualcosa che rimanesse visibile nel forum, quantomeno come promemoria.

Ciao

P.S. Ho citato k.gothmog solo perché è probabilmente l'utente di questo forum con la pazienza più corta  :Very Happy:  ma è anche uno dei più solleciti ad aiutare chi è in difficoltà, perciò mi dispiace che sia preso come capro espiatorio, e inoltre anche se non approvo i suoi modi bruschi ha tutta la mia solidarietà  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

>  sarebbe opportuno che da queste discussioni si partorisse qualcosa che rimanesse visibile nel forum, quantomeno come promemoria.

 

Qualcosa tipo

 *LINEE GUIDA wrote:*   

> Nessun attacco personale - Puó capitare (sopratutto con argomenti OT), che vengano espresse opinioni personali, per favore cercate di rispettare non solo la vostra opinione ma anche quella altrui. Insulti e minacce rivolti ad altri utenti del forum non saranno tollerati. Spero non sarà un problema.

 

 :Question: 

Oppure

 *LINEE GUIDA wrote:*   

> Usate il buonsenso - Anche se qualcosa non è esplicitamente vietato, usate un po' di buonsenso e la netiquette.

 

O anche

 *LINEE GUIDA wrote:*   

> Non stressate - Per favore, tenete le critiche al minimo, cercate di essere costruttivi e di basare i vostri interventi su fatti e ragionamenti. 

 

Pensavo di fare un post in cui raccogliere tutte queste indicazioni e chiamarlo LINEE GUIDA... Che ne pensi ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## Ferdinando

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Pensavo di fare un post in cui raccogliere tutte queste indicazioni e chiamarlo LINEE GUIDA... Che ne pensi ? 

 

Spiritoso...  :Laughing:  In effetti la raccomandazione di tenere le critiche al minimo dovrebbe bastare di per sé.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Quello a cui mi riferivo era una situazione del tipo: apro un topic perché non sono riuscito a risolvere un mio problema, qualcuno lo legge e avvertendolo come una banalità mi risponde sgarbatamente dicendomi di cercare nel forum, ma magari è quello che ho appena fatto, solo che essendo nuovo del forum e non pratico di ricerche ho ottenuto una trentina di pagine di topic appena lontanamente attinenti (ad esempio ho appena cercato kdm che essendo di 3 lettere è scartato dalla ricerca di phpBB). Ora, nessuno dei due ha violato una delle linee guida, e in particolare la risposta non era un attacco personale, ma per chi è nuovo del forum non è una bella accoglienza, e può essere vissuta come un attacco personale gratuito.

Quello che intendevo dire è che nelle linee guida attuali non c'è nulla che mi vieti di "cazziare" (senza insulti e attacchi personali beninteso) chi contravviene alle linee guida stesse, ma non essendo io un moderatore questa cosa può essere vissuta male dal "cazziato" di turno. Spero di aver chiarito un po'.

Ora, se credete che l'automoderazione dia risultati migliori, posso condividere, per cui non mi offendo certo se cestinate quest'idea.  :Smile: 

Ciao

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

> P.S. Ho citato k.gothmog solo perché è probabilmente l'utente di questo forum con la pazienza più corta  ma è anche uno dei più solleciti ad aiutare chi è in difficoltà, perciò mi dispiace che sia preso come capro espiatorio

 sapessi a me... e dire che per una volta non ero nemmeno stato io a rispondere male a kattivo (ma trattandosi del personaggio, e del suo trascorso, chi gli ha risposto male ha tutta la mia solidarietà

per tornare IT, vorrei dire la mia, ora che molti si sono espressi

personalmente so di avere un caratteraccio, e non cerco scusanti. ho il vizio di dare rispote molto brevi, "secche", che delle volte possono sembrare brusche; me ne accorgo poi, rileggendole.

al di la di quello che riguarda i casi personali, mi sembra che si stia facendo troppo clamore per via di alcune impressioni che qualcuno ha. io non ho mai trovato questo forum "scomodo", anche perché le volte ch eho avuto l'impressione che un messaggio fosse particolarmente osceno, per i miei canoni, è bastato uno scambio di pochi PM per scoprire che si trattava di un malinteso. il senso di questa frase contorta qual'è? che arroccarsi su giudizi dati alle persone a partire dalle impressioni ricevute leggendo un forum è qualcosa di abbastanza stupido ed immaturo.

in generale, in una comunità di utenti, se si è in 20 sono 20 teste che ragionano per conto proprio. pretendere che tutti la pensino allo stesso modo mi sembra _sbagliato_. in un forum come questo, nel quale la discussione è l'unico mezzo possibile per esaminare un problema, il fatto che ci siano divergenze di opinioni anche abbastanza marcate, e che sfociano nello scontro, è la cosa più naturale del mondo. solo che lo "scontro" deve limitarsi a quella discussione su quell'argomento. non deve essere portato nel campo personale e nella vita di tutti i giorni.

ho lavorato in un posto dove funzionava proprio così: tempesta di cervelli, ci si scanna, ci si insulta, ci si picchia, e poi a mezzo giorno si va a pranzo tutti insieme, parlando dei più e del meno, come se niente fosse. e la sera si esce pure insieme  :Laughing: 

con particolare riferimento a questo caso specifico, vorrei comunque ricordare che per l'ennesima volta, la discussione è nata da un post di kattivo, e sottolineo PER L'ENNESIMA VOLTA. ogni volta che quell'uomo posta qualcosa finisce in questo modo, e ripeto che chi gli ha risposto a tono HA FATTO BENISSIMO. io a questo punto mi chiedo una cosa: chi è il problema? chi ha poca pazienza o chi getta benzina sul fuoco?

non vorrei dire, ma lo scienziato, due giorni dopo che era stato fatto questo thread, ha avuto la bella pensata di fare un altro post, ponendo per l'ennesima volta una domanda di rara stupidità, che avrebbe potuto risolvere gercando in google, leggendo i post utilissimi, o cercando nel forum. per non parlare delle linee guida, che per lui sembra non esistano.

torno a chiedermi se il problema sia chi ha poca pazienza o chi getta benzina sul fuoco.

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

> e inoltre anche se non approvo i suoi modi bruschi ha tutta la mia solidarietà 

 

grazie!!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

Allora,

Il forum é qui. E domani (spero) sará sempre qui, con tutti i thread creati, questo compreso.

Chi, in futuro arriverá e fará una ricerca nei vecchi thread li leggerá e, sicuramente, si fará un idea della distribuzione e della community che ci gira intorno. Se gli va bene si fará un idea anche dell'argomento per cui ha fatto la ricerca (ma questo non é certo).

Ora, leggendo questo thread direi che si puó pensare che la comunitá é spocchiosa ed altezzosa, certo, si potrebbe chiedere ai siteadmin di mettere su ogni post il disclaimer "se questo post ha dei torni poco gentili

probabilmente l'autore si é scusato con il destinatario con una mail o un pm".

Non so perché ma penso che potrebbero riderci dietro.

Per questo, se un post viene ritenuto ridicolo, é opportuno non rispondere.

Fino a che qualcuno risponde l'autore continuerá a fare domande, sensate o meno. Nel forum non c'é la blacklist, ma si vede subito chi ha aperto il thread e non penso sia poi cosí complicato non aprire i thread di chi ritenete "troppo stupido per fare domande sensate".

Se invece aprite il thread e sentite il bisogno di rispondere, forse é bene accertarsi prima di avere qualcosa da dire e di saperlo dire in maniera educata.

Fatto il discorso generale andiamo piú nello specifico.

Personalmente penso che in giro ci sono thread molto piú scortesi di quello che ha scatentato questa discussione, tuttavia se qualcuno ha sentito il bisogno di farlo notare lí probabilmente é stata "la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso". 

Certo, é stata la seconda goccia traboccata visto che comuqnue anche le parole di xdarma "poverino, pensa quanto tempo ti porta via leggere le pagine man..." denunciano un certo malessere. 

Quindi?

Ci dividiamo in fazioni contrapposte "i permissivisti" e "gli studiosi" e giochiamo a fare la guerra?  Perché questo é quello che state dicendo.

Quanti punti si assegnano a una domanda banale? E quanti invece a un interessante thread con problemi complessi? Se si va a pagina 2 é previsto un bonus? Il postcount va considerato come moltiplicatore per il punteggio personale? Chi tiene il punteggio?

Io, personalmente,  continuo a trovare la via del "se non ti piace non rispondere" la cosa migliore. Oltretutto basta leggere l'autore del thread per decidere se aprirlo o no. Mi sembra semplice.

Ora, un paio di risposte al volo:

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> ho lavorato in un posto dove funzionava proprio così: tempesta di cervelli, ci si scanna, ci si insulta, ci si picchia, e poi a mezzo giorno si va a pranzo tutti insieme, parlando dei più e del meno, come se niente fosse. e la sera si esce pure insieme 

 

Anch'io.

Ho anche sentito cosa si diceva quando l'elemento scomodo era assente

Ho anche notato che quando la persona é stata mandata via non ci sono state persone che si lamentavano del poter parlare meno a pranzo.

Certo, é un atteggiamento impocrita, forse sarebbe satto meglio emarginarlo e lasciarlo mangiare da solo.

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> con particolare riferimento a questo caso specifico, vorrei comunque ricordare che per l'ennesima volta, la discussione è nata da un post di kattivo, e sottolineo PER L'ENNESIMA VOLTA. ogni volta che quell'uomo posta qualcosa finisce in questo modo

 

Riconosco che ultimamente capita molto meno, tuttavia se nel pezzo che ti ho quotato metto il tuo nome poca gente potrebbe dire "non é vero".

Penso che tu possa fregiarti del primato assoluto per "thread chiusi per degenerazione", certo, ripeto, la tua irruenza é molto migliorata tuttavia ci tengo a ricordarti che nessuno ti ha mandato via quando eccedevi. Perché adesso invece bisognerebbe mandare via qualcun'altro perché sbaglia?

 *power83 wrote:*   

> Certo capisco lo sbattimento a fare e ripetere sempre le stesse cose, ma del resto se sono "s**glionati" che si dimettano da moderatori...dato ceh nn sembra che abbiamo volgia di farl ma che lo vedano solo come un dovere e non come un piacere come dovrebbe essere.

 

Un piacere non é e non lo é mai stato. Personalmente preferisco rispondere a chi ha un problema piuttosto che trascorrere il (poco) tempo che riesco a dedicare al forum a spostare topic.

Esattamente come avrei voluto fare anche oggi invece di scrivere questo post.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   ho lavorato in un posto dove funzionava proprio così: tempesta di cervelli, ci si scanna, ci si insulta, ci si picchia, e poi a mezzo giorno si va a pranzo tutti insieme, parlando dei più e del meno, come se niente fosse. e la sera si esce pure insieme  
> 
> Anch'io.
> 
> Ho anche sentito cosa si diceva quando l'elemento scomodo era assente
> ...

 

noto che non hai colto il senso delle mie parole. questo esempio, che è stato ampiamente distorto e decontestualizzato, ne è la prova

----------

## cloc3

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> noto che non hai colto il senso delle mie parole. questo esempio, che è stato ampiamente distorto e decontestualizzato, ne è la prova

 

k.gothmog. Fintanto che ti limiti ad usare qualche tono al di sopra delle righe o dell'etichetta, pazienza.

Tra l'altro capita a tutti. E comunque, ognuno ha il suo carattere, che va rispettato. Ed anche apprezzato, per molte cose.

Ma quando parli così, mi sembri Berlusconi   :Laughing:   :Shocked:   :Laughing: 

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

Alura k.gothmog?

Fa'l brao, dom!   :Laughing: 

Sono anche io di BS... Camonica Valley...   :Wink: 

Beh, io leggo molto e scrivo poco sul Forum... Per mia natura tendo a fare 100.000 cose alla volta e quindi il tempo è poco... Infatti sono le 4.00AM e sono qui a postare invece che a dormire...   :Confused: 

Però vado orgoglioso di essere un fan Gentoo ed un piccolissimo utentino di questa bellissima e grandissima comunità.

Una cosa che mi ha sempre incantato del Forum è stata la disponibilità di mod e utenti tutti; gente che si sbatteva per cercare di capire le boiate che stavi combinando ed aiutarti ad uscirne. Mai vista una cosa del genere prima; mai vista così tanta gente preparata e disponibile tutta assieme!   :Shocked: 

Confesso però che questa disponibilità/preparazione degli utenti mi ha fatto un effetto strano, un bell'effetto: ora, prima di chiedere, provo a cercare sempre da me una soluzione, perché mi dispiace vedere sprecata l'energia altrui per cose di poco conto. Ho un timore quasi reverenziale nel postare, e se qualcuno non ci pensa due volte, io ci penso 10 volte prima di aprire un topic. Vabbè, io sono anche un po' esagerato in questo, è il mio carattere... Qualcuno però potrebbe ora fermarsi a riflettere su questo: "Quanto tempo spreca un utente a rispondere ad un topic del menga, sapendo che lo si potrebbe destinare rispondendo ad un topic utile a tutti?". Sembra una banalità, ma ci perdiamo tutti...

Non per questo io ho sempre fatto domande intelligenti, anzi; diciamo però che ho acquisito una certa consapevolezza che mi fa godere appieno del servizio che voi tutti offrite.

E così, con Google, il Forum, RTFM e qualche "aiutino" ora me la cavo; i topic sul Forum me li tengo proprio per le cose più difficili da scoprire o per avere opinioni di gente più navigata di me.

Comunque sia c'è da tenere conto (e qui accolgo quanto detto da k.gothmog) che spesso, rispondendo a un topic, ci si scorda della forma, perchè l'obiettivo è quello di descrivere il concetto il più brevemente possibile, con poche e semplici parole.

E quindi una risposta secca senza fronzoli può sembrare sgarbata, mentre invece non lo voleva essere nemmeno lontanamente. 

Questo aspetto dei forum scoccia anche a me, perchè a volte per dire quel che ho in testa ci vorrebbero 30 secondi, ma a scriverlo ne passano qualche centinaia...

Quindi se ai poster più impulsivi si può recriminare una certa "schietteza" a volte scortese, ad alcuni lettori potremmo chiedere di essere un po' meno permalosi... Cercate di capire che i messaggi di un Forum non sono parole dette a voce!!! Non è la stessa cosa!!!   :Wink: 

Per gli scatti d'ira e le offese palesi beh....

E' sempre meglio evitarle.

Poi oh, anche Gesù una volta s'è incazzato, con i tizi che vendevano la roba nel Tempio...   :Laughing: 

Però cerchiamo di essere comprensivi verso tutte le domande ed i topic, a prescindere.

Poi se uno è intelligente, anzichè incazzarsi se gli viene risposto "Forum Search + RTFM + Google = problem solved" impara che con un po' di sbattimento si migliora tutti!   :Very Happy: 

Buon senso ragazzi, buon senso!   :Razz: 

Wow, mai scritto un topic così lungo...   :Laughing: 

Ciao a tutti!   :Smile: 

----------

## wildancer

Il problema è questo: Per usare un pc bisogna per forza essere smart? Voglio dire, a questo punto mi viene il dubbio che ci siano due fazioni all'interno della comunità, una che vede l'espandersi di linux nel mondo desktop come un bene, qualcun'altro come un male... Immagino che kattivo sia un utente desktop

che vede in linux un'alternativa alla finestra, non ha chiesto come violare una box se non sbaglio! Io so come funziona uno scheduler a grandi linee, ma se dovessi avere sotto mano un multiprocessore avrei comunque 1000 domande da porvi a voi, che siete sicuramente tutti piu preparati di me.

Se chiedo qualcosa di semplice, tipo come impostare ssh in maniera sicura per esempio, qualcuno dovrebbe prendere in considerazione che magari ho cercato con google, ho letto il man, ma magari non ho capito... Vi sembra strano? Provate a studiare gli operatori quantomeccanici sul sakurai, per me quella roba è pane quotidiano ma non pretendo che tutti la capiscano al volo! Ci saranno giorni in cui se qualcuno me lo chiede sorvolerei nello spiegare il perché la lagrangiana (Parlo di meccanica razionale) non dipenda dal tempo quando questo è omogeneo, ma capisco che per uno che la fisica la studia solo per passione e non è il suo mestiere, questa affermazione per essere spiegata richiede giorni di ricerche e che quei giorni magari l'ineressato li DEVE impiegare per studiare l'O(1) per lavoro o per motivi accademici.

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> io cercherei di impiegare meglio il mio tempo, magari leggendo qualche buon libro
> ...

 

E se kattivo avesse chiesto come si può gestire un multiprocessore in tal senso perche magari sta utilizzando gaussian e vuole ottenere gli orbitali molecolari  di una molecola di wan der waals il prima possibile, avrebbe avuto il diritto di risentirsi dato che probabilmente sa bene come gestire il suo tempo?

Non voglio fare un'accusatoria a chi, come k.gothmog, ogni tanto si stanca a rispondere a cose per lui scontate, ne sono un predicatore della non violenza, ma capite che se per alcuni di voi l'informatica è un lavoro, per altri è solo un mezzo, e se tutti dovessimo conoscere perfettamente e nei minimi dettagli il funzionamento della macchina con cui ci muoviamo moriremmo senza aver ancora studiato il pistone, avendo passato la vita a studiare solo il carburante, o il polimero plastico con cui è realizzato il tappo del serbatoio... La conoscete la storia della tartaruga e di Achille? Zenone non era uno stupido! In realtà egli sapeva bene che aveva mischiato le carte, di fatto vede achille compiere un moto particolare... Che è molto simile però a quello che avviene se non ti poni limiti nell'approfondimento di ciò che fai.

Se un'informatico non si ponesse limiti dovrebe studiare la fisica delle particelle per capire perfettamente come funziona il processore, d'altronde il limite di mignaturizzazione è l'effetto tunnel!

Lungi da me il pensare che sia obbligo rispondere a tutte le domande, ma sono sicuro che potrebbero esserci 100000 motivi per cui una risposta scortese potrebbe essere fuori luogo.

Tutto questo  IMHO ovviamente, e sempre con l'intento di non offendere nessuno!

----------

## .:chrome:.

io vorrei ricordare ancora una volta da dove è stato splittato questo thread. il discorso non è generale, è con una persona in particolare.

il problema non è generale!

l'educazione, nel forum, è importante. questo è vero... ma prima di criticare credo che si dovrebbe guardare la situazione nella sua completezza, e non solo esprimere un giudizio formulata dando una lettura veloce solo a questo thread.

qui si stava discutendo di una persona che ha fatto 260 post inutili. io non contesto, e penso che nessuno si sogni di farlo, il fatto che uno ponga donande che secondo me sono banali; contesto il modo in cui quella persona pone le sue domande:

- vanno interpretate, perché non si esprime nell'idioma nazionale (ma questo non è grave)

- quando gli si risponde ignora le risposte, come se lui ne sapesse sempre di più (e allora perché chiedi?)

- pone domande cui potrebbe trovare risposta con una banale ricerca so google (chi risponde deve solo fare l'amanuense)

- pone domande cui potrebbe trovare risposta con una banale lettura delle man (chi risponde deve solo fare l'amanuense)

ora... queste cose ci possono stare, se uno è nuovo. ma se uno arriva e sistematicamente combina queste cazzate, il discorso è ben diverso.

nel week-end ha osato rispondere ad uno "cerca su google!". ma da quale pulpito viene la predica? con quale faccia tosta proprio lui ha potuto scrivere una cosa simile?

si potrebbe anche citare, poi quel continuo calpestare le linee guida: parliamo dell'altro thread del week-end: appena i moderatori gliene hanno chiuso uno, è andato ad aprirne un altro su un problema identico già postato da lui stesso meno di due settimane prima, portando come scusa solo il fatto che si trattava di due macchine diverse.

a questo punto mi viene da pensare che io e tutti quelli che cercano di rispettarle, queste regole, siamo dei fessi.

scusatemi tanto, ma io mi sento davvero preso in giro dall'atteggiamento di questa persona, ed a stare zitto proprio non ci riesco. è a questo che mi riferivo, qualche post prima di questo, quando ho chiesto chi, secondo i moderatori, era importante tutelare.

il problema non è generale. questo thread è nato dal comportamento insopportabile, irriverente e provocatorio di UN utente, e è lì che dovrebbe fermarsi la discussione, altrimenti, come è già successo, il discorso viene decontestualizzato e distorto.

----------

## wildancer

Ergo si sta parlando solo di kattivo? Beh darò un'occhiata ai suoi post... Ma se permetti una critica, sarebbe stato meno faticoso portare agli occhi di tutti il suo comportamento sgradito se avessi contattato direttamente i mod, invece di difendere l'atteggiamento di cui si è parlato sopra, che nello specifico per altro non è stato adoperato da te in prima persona. Devo essere sincero, sei uno dei più preparati, ma ciò non toglie che nessuno abbia il diritto di bacchettare gli altri... Sicuramente kattivo non avrà rispettato in todo le linee guida del forum, ma perché tutti ti vengono contro se è così palese? Semplice... A volte i modi influiscono più dei contenuti: tutti qui cerchiamo di fare il possibile per evitare che i "nuovi" (NOI "nuovi", per carità... Anche io non sono un guru!) abbiano paura di postare: una situazione del genere sarebbe più deleterea di qualche 3d in più imho!

Detto questo, ragazzi credo sia il caso che tutti noi ascoltassimo le due campane, la realtà è che un'utente di indubbio valore sta cercando di segnalare che un'altro utente ha delle cattive abitudini, ergo kattivo leggi le regole del forum, se qualcuno ti rimprovera sotto alcuni punti di vista ti stà comunque aiutando!

Sarebbe bello se i tuoi modi ammorbassero anche i più gentili e nessuno rispondesse più ai tuoi 3d? Può succedere, dai un'occhiata agli altri forum.

Cordiali saluti

----------

## .:chrome:.

non so se ammettere la colpa pe ril cazziatone, in fondo hai tutte le ragioni, o se ringraziarti per la bella opinione che tutto sommato hai espresso.

penso che farò entrambi.

faccio solo una precisazione, poi chiudo il discorso. io ho difeso chi ha avuto l'atteggiamento giudicato sbagliato perché, devo ammetterlo, condividevo le sue opinioni circa il modo di fare sbagliato di qualcuno. l'ho fatto all'inizio e l'ho fatto poi perché, come ho scritto nel post precedente, qui tutti hanno cercato di dire la loro (giustamente, per carità) ma pochi si sono preoccupata di verificare il contesto in cui la discussione era inserita.

penso che molti non sapessero nemmeno che il discorso era scaturito da un episodio in particolare

----------

## Ferdinando

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> Ma se permetti una critica, sarebbe stato meno faticoso portare agli occhi di tutti il suo comportamento sgradito se avessi contattato direttamente i mod, invece di difendere l'atteggiamento di cui si è parlato sopra

 

Come non darti ragione  :Very Happy:  Quella di contattare i mod è secondo me la scelta più giusta, ed è la politica di automoderazione che sto personalmente adottando, come sa randomaze che ho già scocciato qualche volta, perché se un post contravviene alle linee guida IMHO a) sta a loro deciderlo e b) sta a loro farlo notare e prendere i dovuti provvedimenti; dopotutto è tra gli ingrati compiti che si sono assunti accettando quella posizione. E come dicevo prima, una ramanzina può essere accolta molto diversamente se proviene da un moderatore anziché da un utente comune.

Ciao

----------

## codadilupo

e viva la delazione

Coda

----------

## wildancer

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> e viva la delazione

 

/me busta gialla   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## xdarma

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il problema non è generale!
> 
> ...
> ...

 

ti dò ragione su tutto

per la cronaca, riporto un altro bel thread di kattivo sui sistemi multiprocessore antecedente a quello che ha dato spunto al flame e al quale NON ho partecipato:

[Controlllo] 2 cpu, lavorano tutte e due?

capisco che le attuali linee guida abbiano permesso alla comunità gentoo di arrivare dov'è adesso, ma applicarle "maniacalmente" ad ogni singolo post, senza tener conto del contesto, mi sembra IMHO "miope"

x.

-----------------

...ogni limite ha una pazienza, sa? e parli come badi!Last edited by xdarma on Wed Mar 01, 2006 5:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

Eh sì, lasciando stare le considerazioni generali mi sa che k.gothmog ha proprio ragione...    :Confused: 

Riguardando i vecchi post di kattivo si può notare questo atteggiamento poco rispettoso delle linee guida...   :Shocked: 

Se kattivo leggerà questo post sappia che ha poco da lamentarsi; anzi, dovrebbe farsi un piccolo esamino di coscienza...   :Rolling Eyes: 

IMVHO, obviously   :Wink: 

Jesus

----------

## wildancer

Beh sul 3d postato nn vedo cose strane, o meglio... era un caso di GIYBF ma non mi sembra un'intervento da troll... Giusto il fatto che accede con ssh e poi riesce a fare un controllo hardware... kattivo comunque ti conviene fare piu attenzione, credo che d'ora in poi i tuoi 3d saranno guardati con occhio un po più critico da un po di utenti...

----------

## x-dd

k.gothmog tu fai il gradasso con tutti non solo con kattivo, non cercare di difenderti perchè tanto le tue gesta sono ben visibili e tutti sanno che tipetto che sei, visto che sei bravo però i mod chiudono un occhio.

Visto che c'è questa discussione apposita te l'ho potuto dire di persona e pubblicamente, come già avevo fatto tempo fa in pvt.

Le persone come te rovinano la reputazione della comunità, ti consiglio di farti darti una regolata.

Guarda che comunque io ti rispetto.

Cordiali saluti.

----------

## redmatrix

Io continuo a non capire il problema visto che non esistono obblighi....

k.gothmog e xdarma, conosco bene la "sordida violenza dell'ignoranza" e posso dirvi che voi siete degli angioletti paragonati a me quando sono a lavoro, ma la differenza e che io per vivere sono temporaneamente costretto a vendere cellulari in un negozio e sono costretto a rispondere ed aiutare per forza gente stupida, pigra, violenta, presuntuosa, spocchiosa e qualunque altra tipolopgia comportamentale negativa vi venga in mente.

[aneddoto]

Nelle ore più tarde, magari dei fine settimana, per evitarmi il collasso, rispondo "le ho finite" quando il marocchino di turno, che conosce solo 2 parole, "ferta" e "vind", vorrebbe acquistare un nuovo numero telefonico e pretende che gli si debba spiegare tutto nei dettagli quando non sa neanche che la legge italiana richiede un regolare codice fiscale per l'intestazione di un'utenza prepagata (fatto che gli provoca incazzatura, spesso verbale, verso di me).

[/aneddoto]

Al di fuori di condizioni di questo tipo potrei pensare che ci si senta "delicatini" o che si voglia filosofeggiare se si pretende di potersi dichiarare "sdegnati" quando spontaneamente si presta "soccorso" ad una persona che si ritiene antipatica o inutile.

Ho letto un po' di post scritti dall "anticristo" verso il quale siete tanto adirati e devo dire che provoca quasi oggettivamente fastidio il modo illogico con il quale affronta le discussioni, ma, come gia molti hanno sottolineato, si risponde fino a che il post è "IT" e si ha qualcosa da costruttivo da dire, lo si evita quando non piace, i mod lo bannano quando non rispetta le clausole FONDAMENTALI (pubblicità e qant'altro).

Fine della storia, postare non è uno sport, non è un'obbligo, se uno "non vuole capire", pace, non incazzatevi se non siete stati in grado di riallineargli i neuroni, se proprio volete farlo a tutti i costi fatevi almeno pagare.

Ciao.

PS: Meglio aiutare una persona in modo chiaro costruttivo ed "esteso" che rispondere a tutti(i costi) con "non capisci un cazzo".

----------

## federico

 *redmatrix wrote:*   

> si risponde fino a che il post è "IT" e si ha qualcosa da costruttivo da dire, lo si evita quando non piace, i mod lo bannano quando non rispetta le clausole FONDAMENTALI (pubblicità e qant'altro).
> 
> Fine della storia, postare non è uno sport, non è un'obbligo, se uno "non vuole capire", pace, non incazzatevi se non siete stati in grado di riallineargli i neuroni, se proprio volete farlo a tutti i costi fatevi almeno pagare.
> 
> 

 

Ne convengo, e hai ragione. Sembra che qualcuno debba forzatamente rispondere sempre in ogni post!

Fede

----------

## randomaze

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> io vorrei ricordare ancora una volta da dove è stato splittato questo thread. il discorso non è generale, è con una persona in particolare.
> 
> il problema non è generale!

 

k.gothmog, io vedo i post nella prima pagina e, se il discorso non é generale, sicuaramente non é rivolto a kattivo:

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> [piccolo sfogo] Da completo ignorante di sistemi bi/tri/penta-processori ed in generale di tutti i vari sistemi informatici di questo mondo, devo constatare che in questo forum la gente, sempre + spesso, si sente in qualche modo dotata di intelletto "superiore", e mostra una spocchia che (non me ne vogliano i seguaci di una distro che stimo molto) finora avevo notato solo in qualche forum Debian...

 

 *Nuitari wrote:*   

> [ot]
> 
> senza voler offendere nessuno, mi trovo daccordo con nick_spacca.

 

 *RexRocker wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> leggendo questo post mi sembrava di essere agli inizi della mai "carriera" con linux dove per sfiga finivo su #linux-it e tutti i suoi utenti debian spocchiosi come non mai...
> 
> Qui è sempre stato diverso e giustamente: se vi sta sulle palle una domanda semplicemente ignoratela, risparmiate pure tempo no?
> ...

 

 *emix wrote:*   

> Non posso che essere completamente d'accordo. Visto che non si è obbligati a rispondere si possono semplicemente ignorare i topic a cui non si è interessati o che si considerano "inutili".

 

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> E giusto per ribadere, se non siete in grado di formulare una risposta educata, evitate di postare: non ve la mica prescritto il dottore. 
> 
> Ed evitate di associare al numero di post una qualche valenza, è solo il numero di post e nulla più.

 

ma probabilmente ho distorto e decontestualizzato il significato delle loro parole.

----------

## !equilibrium

stavolta vado contro i mods (che non me ne abbiano!!), io appoggio totalmente k.gothmog, soprattutto nello specifico caso che ha dato vita al flame in oggetto. Non ritengo sbagliato il suo atteggiamento, lo sarebbe se la persona oggetto dei suoi attacchi NON fosse recidivo, ma purtroppo tale persona ha dimostrato più volte di voler ignorare intenzionalmente ogni regola della netiquette del forum (per esempio a me da molto fastidio il suo continuo uso dell'sms-ese, mi viene il mal di testa ogni volta che devo leggere un suo post, ma sopporto); NON lo ha fatto 1 volta, NON 2 e NON 3, ma molte più volte, a mali estremi...

è una questione di principio, un conto è se sei nuovo del forum e non sei ancora pratico con le regole dello stesso, un conto è quando sia i mod che gli utenti ti chiedono GENTILMENTE per qualche decina di volte di rispettare le regole e puntualmente non lo fai. io la vedo anche come una mancanza di rispetto nei confronti di tutti gli altri utenti; perchè lui può trasgredire e gli altri no? che ha di speciale lui che gli altri non hanno (oltre al controller SCSI 3Ware che non esiste)? una regola vale per tutti o sbaglio? ma sorvolando anche su quest'aspetto, se non si attuano provvedimenti CONCRETI succederà come in tutti gli altri forum: arriveranno orde di niubbi arraganti che se ne faranno un baffo delle regole, trolleggieranno (non so se esiste come termine pseudo-slang, ma avete capito) in ogni thread e riempiranno il forum di OT e flames forti del fatto che 'si può perchè è già successo'. ecco allora che l'attuale fama di 'forum serio e competente' di cui possiamo vantarci finirà a ******* (meretrici).

(per smorzare un po i toni)

/modalità burlesca ON

k.gothmog con i suoi toni bruschi e schietti, per me riveste un ruolo fondamentale in questa comunità: fa da filtro e cosa più importante FUNZIONA  :Very Happy: ; è un' IPTABLES umano  :Smile: 

/modalità burlesca OFF

p.s.: ovviamente è tutto rigorosamente IMHO per tanto interpretate questo post come tale

p.s.s: credo di essere l'unico a cui piace il cinismo estremo di k.gothmog   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> è un' IPTABLES umano

 

ne ho sentite tante, nella mia vita, ma questa mi mancava davvero!   :Laughing: 

----------

## redmatrix

Non esiste l' "è sbagliato" e l' "è meno sbagliato", perché si tende sempre a non rispettare le regole per primi?

Ragazzi, inveire contro un'altra persona E' DI FATTO UN COMPORTAMENTO SBAGLIATO e se non per via del senso civico almeno per quel che riguarda le REGOLE DEL FORUM.

I "regolamenti" atti all'autodisciplinazione non sono mai stati perfetti, né mai lo saranno, il problema sta proprio nel fatto che se non cerchiamo "noi esseri pensanti" di farli stare in piedi allora diventa ancarchia pura (ed intendo nel senso più negativo del termine).

Ne è prova il fatto che CHIUNQUE in questo forum ha commesso degli errori, allora, recidivo o non recidivo, io potrei incazzarmi per esempio con k.gothmog che è spesso "offensivo" (che spesso chiede scusa e poi prontamente offende di nuovo) e chiedere che venga epurato, altri potrebbero chiedere che io venga epurato per chissà quale altra personale tendenza e via di questo passo non ci sarebbe più un forum oppure ce ne sarebbe uno ESTREMAMENTE MAFIOSO.

Questo forum è stato creato con l'idea di essere fruibile da chiunque, se a qualcuno non sta bene, se ne può creare uno proprio oppure può proporre delle modifiche, ma mai e sottolineo mai, si può pretendere di farsi "giustizia" da soli.

Il mondo va così ed è il caso che tutti se ne facciano una ragione oppure che se ne vadano in eremitaggio su qualche cucuzzolo, altrimenti si mette in atto un processo tale per cui c'è gente che sbatte fuori altra gente in maniera razzistica.

Ciao.

----------

## GiRa

Propongo di aprire i.c.o.l.s.gentoo in cui si potrà distruggere chiunque non ponga domande intelligenti   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Hablo

Ci ho pensato su parecchio prima di "infognarmi" in questo thread per vari motivi, fra i quali l'essere un vero n00b del forum, porre molte domande stupide, e non essere un utente che legge le domande degli altri per dare una mano quando puo' (anche se le mie conoscenze sono poke, cmq ne so' + di uno che usa linux/gentoo per la prima volta e quindi anch'io posso aiutare).

Alla fine ha prevalso la linea dell'espressione di opinione che sono quasi sicuro mi portera' a essere schedato da molti utenti come persona sgradita e quindi a non ricevere piu' nessuna risposta alle sempre + costanti domande che pongo, o cmq ad una diminuzione notevole delle stesse.

Detto questo passo ad esprimere la mia opinione che poi e' il motivo primo del post che si sta' facendo maledettamente lungo senza aver detto in fondo nulla di utile.

Iniziai a usare Linux nel lontano 1999 con Red Hat 6.0 e ricordo benissimo i milioni di RTFM che mi sono bekkato sui denti dai vari utenti del momento (la maggior parte americani ma anche qualche amico in real :".

La frustrazione era immensa, io passavo le ore, ma che dico, GIORNI a cercare una risposta a domande banalissime che erano linkate in una FAQ (che ovviamente non riuscivo mai a trovare facilmente in quanto incapace anche di fare ricerche) mentre gente competente si negava a darmi anche un singolo link alla pagina html per poter focalizzare le energie di studio sull'argomento di interesse invece di perdere tempo nello studiarmi un motore di ricerca per poter fare ricerche decenti; link che avrebbero potuto darmi in meno di uno o due minuti (per non dire secondi) data la sua presenza nei loro segnalibri il 90% delle volte.

Il periodo oscuro fini, dopo un'annetto, quando finalmente imparai ad usare tutti gli strumenti di documentazione che offriva linux che erano piu' che prolissi nelle spiegazioni, addirittura iniziai a leggermi le man page come passatempo e a fare esperimenti su cose e idee sorte da queste astruse letture , ma giurai una cosa:

Cio' che era successo a me non avrei permesso che succedesse ad altre persone, e dedicai i seguenti due anni della mia vita ad una missione di "Help the Very First User" di Linux. In pratica misi su un canale IRC (a quel tempo facevano furore 2000-2001) in cui si parlava solo di linux, tirai su due o tre ragazzini (all'epoca io avevo 25 anni e loro rondavano i 14-16, sisi mi sono dedicato anche allo sfruttamento del lavoro minorile nella mia lunga carriera AHAhAhAh!)e chiunque arrivasse dicendo "Come installo Linux?" ci mettevamo tutti con infinita pazienza (giuro che ho passato anche 3-4 ore a spiegare ad un tizio come usare il comando man) a spiegare ogni suo + minimo dubbio, a rispondere ad ogni sua domanda.

Poi alcune motivazioni familiari mi spinsero lontano dall'ambiente (irc) per un certo periodo e quando potetti tornare ormai non esisteva + nulla dove un tempo c'era un prospero vivaio di niubbi italiani :"(

Durante tutto quel tempo, parlai spesso con molte persone in real, approposito dei famosi "spocchiosi" come li chiamate voi e degli altrettanti "sfaticati" e delle possibili misure da prendere per non fare danni in un senso o nell'altro (non dando info era letale x chi si avvicinava a linux per la prima volta, darne troppe era dare una Ferrari in mano ad una persona che non sapeva guidare, ovvero un omicidio) e purtroppo mi resi conto che TUTTI (non so' voi, parlo di quelli con cui parlai all'epoca io in real) gli "spocchiosi" altro non erano che persone con un carattere spesso vendicativo che avevano sofferto lo stesso supplizio che avevo sofferto io da "giovane" (da intendersi nell'ambito linuxiano).

Quindi alla fine decisi che il "trattare male" i nuovi utenti con la famosissima frase: "Se no' non imparano un fico secco" non era altro che una maniera puerile di nascondere il proprio risentimento verso una comunita' che li aveva fatti soffrire, e vendicarsi dei soprusi sofferti sui nuovi utenti facendoli soffrire a sua volta.

Ora dopo questo mare di parole, per molti insensate, diro' anche una cosa diretta a chi risponde male ad utenti che fanno domande stupide: se volete essere moderatori, scrivete a chi di dovere e fate richiesta formale, perche' i giustizieri dei poveri sono sempre mal visti (e il lavoro di riprendere gli utenti spetta ai mod non a voi.)

Grazie della possibilita' di questo sfogo, erano anni che avevo questo rospo in gola e morivo dalla voglia di esporlo ad una comunita'. Cia!

----------

## .:chrome:.

mio dio... è allucinante.

personalmente credo che questa sia una visione dei fatti dotata di una rara distorsione. è interessante notare come alcune persone vedano ovunque complotti contro di esse

a parte che il problema non mi sembra proprio fosse "rispondere o meno ai nuovi utenti", quanto "come porsi di fronte a chi non usa il forum come si dovrebbe". nessuno, che io ricordi, ha mai scritto in questo forum che le domande troppo banali non meritano risposta. qui si parlava di altro.

<aneddoto>

proprio oggi un tizio mi ha chieso, in ICQ, come configurare un server con GRSecurity. non gli ho potuto rispondere e non l'ho pututo aiutare perché questo qui aveva una conoscenza molto basilare dell'informatica. cosa dovevo fare? un corso on-line sulla struttura del kernel, sui metodi di allocazione della memoria, sulla gestione dei socket, e via dicendo?

</aneddoto>

eppure una persona che parla senza conoscere i fatti potrebbe dire che non l'ho fatto solo per ripicca verso una comunità che non mi ha aiutato, cosa che non è assolutamente vera. tant'è vero che non ho mai negato una risposta, per banale che potesse sembrarmi la domanda, e quando conoscevo l'argomento

----------

## randomaze

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> mio dio... è allucinante.
> 
> personalmente credo che questa sia una visione dei fatti dotata di una rara distorsione. è interessante notare come alcune persone vedano ovunque complotti contro di esse

 

Paranoia o meno penso anche io che non tutti nascono imparati. E alle volte un link da cui partire costa qualche secondo a chi lo posta ma aiuta molto chi lo riceve. Anche se deve leggersi un vagone di roba  :Wink: 

----------

## makoomba

@k.gothmog

il concetto è semplice: in privato sfancula chi ti pare, sul forum no.

non mi pare sia richiesto un gran sacrificio.

----------

## .:chrome:.

@makoomba:

questo è fuori discussione. non mi pare che nessuno sostenesse il contrario  :Smile: 

@randomaze:

come sopra. il problema, come ho detto, non mi sembrava fosse "rispondere o meno a domande troppo banali" quanto "come atteggiarsi di fronte a chi non usa il forum come si dovrebbe"

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> il concetto è semplice: in privato sfancula chi ti pare, sul forum no.

 

Se k.gothmog avesse sfanculato qualcuno sarebbe stato bannato   :Wink:   :Smile: 

Suvvia non è niente di grave... si sta parlando di "usare toni duri" o meno, non di sfanculare...

Dopo tutta questa discussione voglio intervenire per gettare acqua sul fuoco   :Smile:  .... in fondo usare "toni duri" contro chi recidivamente abusa del forum non è del tutto sbagliato... come non è sbagliato che a farlo siano anche alcuni utenti oltre ai mods (non siamo onnipresenti e inoltre il forum è gestito dalla comunità prima che da noi   :Wink:  ).

Semmai i toni usati precedentemente erano "troppo duri".... questo è il problema secondo me...    :Rolling Eyes:   :Smile: 

Secondo diverse persone (compresi noi mods) i toni del post linkato all'inizio erano  un po' "troppo duri"... e forse anche qualcosa di più....   :Confused:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

